# Skinwalker's Ball and Cannibal Feast



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

So, gearing up for my Halloween party this year and have decided to do a Cannibal themed dinner party. I've just finalized the menu and now it's time to start getting all my props ready! So excited! I'm so glad to have HF to talk to about all this because I'm so excited I could explode, but I don't want to ruin the surprises for my victims, er..I mean, guests!
So, to start out...here is the menu.

APPETIZERS
Specimen jars (tiny mason jars with fun icky but edible things in them ala http://www.evilmadscientist.com/2011/halloween-cuisine-sweet-or-savory-specimen-jars/
“Head Cheese” and crackers 
Skinned face (can be done at same time as head cheese?) http://www.pinterest.com/pin/194358540139997916/
Side tray of epidermis & cheese (surrounding the flayed face -- basically just beef jerkey but it looks nasty.)

MAIN COURSE
Long pig ribs
Long pig pulled pork
Pasta intestines
Blood soup with Cheesy bread bones

DESSERT
Big & Small Panna Cotta brains with raspberry blood
Popping raspberry eyeballs

BEVERAGES
Embalming fluid bar
Blood Wine
Embalming fluid punch bowl

I bought a Bucky torso as well as a flayed torso from Ebay (similar to this but not exactly the same: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Halloween-P...552?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item461e22fa80) and will be combining the two into one disgusting pile of yum.

I am making prop intestines as well as various body parts to help pepper in the table, but would love suggestions and ideas from anyone who has done this sort of party before.
Thanks guys!

Oh, and the nastier, the better. I'm making my guests sign waivers before they even arrive...not that anything is dangerous, but I don't want to be responsible for their mental state after they see what I'm serving up.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

sounds like its going 2 b a ton of fun!

amk


----------



## Jenn&MattFromPA (Sep 4, 2013)

Oh, my gosh, I don't know if I would be able to eat at your party! LOL! It sounds disgusting - in a good way, though! 
Here's a thought from me - you could pick up some of the plastic hands & feet, both skeletal & ones that look "severed", from the dollar stores & use various techniques to age them. Then glue them to different serving platters from thrift stores as feet, handles or stands. Like a large round platter could be glued onto a trio of skeletal bone or corpsified feet. Kind of like not letting any of the body parts go to waste, KWIM? Ha ha ha!


----------



## Malicious (Sep 8, 2014)

OOoooo sounds great! I think I saw somewhere a drink dispenser (could be for the wine ) that resembled an IV. It could probably be made with PVC pipe for the stand


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

I really really like this idea! I went to the dollar store yesterday and got some hands and feet for decorations. I'm hanging them from the tree in the backyard. Also, side note for anyone looking, the .99 Only store has pretty nice butchers meat hooks for Halloween... I'm going back to pick up more to use to hang stuff. I also got a pretty horrible looking Frankenstein mask that I'm going to paint and float in a jar of water. It's really ugly right now, but I think if I make it look a little more "human" and less cartooney, it'll work. Wish me luck!


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

GENIUS! I'm doing an "embalming" bar for the alcohol and this is brilliant! I love it!


----------



## Tye Rannosaurus (Aug 26, 2014)

Today was a "gut wrenching" day making props for my Cannibal dinner...and in the best possible way. I just started my first batch of intestines and so far they look horrible...yay! I have taken a ton #pi pics and if they turn out like I hope I will be doing a tutorial.







I love telling my roommate "There is a pot. on the stove...dont eat it and dont call the cops...its not real."


----------



## Crinkie (Aug 16, 2014)

Wow! I wish my friends would come to a dinner like that. Wanted to second what poster Jenn&Matt said. I got severed Dollar store fingers and touched them up, including finger nail polish. I used sticky tape and stuck them to my doorbell, then hung a sign that said "Doorbell broken, please knock.". Here' a few of my paint touchups.


















.


----------

